# gta iv - eflc real car mod pack



## Reytiros (24. Mai 2011)

*GTA IV & EFLC Car Packs*

*Du suchst ein gutes Car Pack für GTA IV oder EFLC?
Hier wirst du fündig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*Bitte erst die FAQs lesen und dann, wenn nötig, eure Fragen stellen!*


Meine Car Packs findet ihr auch unter: http://gtgan.blogspot.com/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*- Real Car Mod Pack:*

Ein Car Pack mit vielen wunderschönen, hochdetaillierten Markenautos.
Es sind alle Autos ersetzt worden, Handling wurde angepasst und  getestet, der Schaden wurde bei jedem Auto überarbeitet und passende  Sounds wurden beigefügt.

Wer Interesse hat, hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCJGCzbMRg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n64GHJazI_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*Komplette Fahrzeugliste:*

Aston Martin DBS - Super GT
Aston Martin Rapide - Merit
Audi A8 2010 - Willard
Audi A8L 2007 - Cognoscenti
Audi Q7 V12 TDI - Rebla
Audi R8 - Bullet GT
Audi RS6 2010 - Schafter2
Audi S3 - Stallion
Audi S4 2010 - Chavos
Audi S5 2010 - Sabre
Audi TT RS 2010 - Peyote
Bentley Continental SS - Virgo
BMW 330i - Admiral
BMW 525i 2010 - Pinnacle
BMW 525i Touring 2010 - Feroci
BMW 750i 2010 - Perennial
BMW 750i E38 - Oracle
BMW 760Li E65 - Washington
BMW M3 E92 - Sentinel
BMW M5 E61 - Schafter3
BMW M6 - Sabre2
BMW X5 2010 - Serrano
BMW X6 M - Cavalcade
BMW Z4 2010 - Uranus
Bugatti Veyron 16.4 - Voodoo
Cadillac CTS '11- Presidente
Cadillac CTS      - Romero
Chevrolet Camaro SS - Sabre GT
Chevrolet Caprice Classic - Police 2
Chevrolet Suburban GMT400 - FBI
Chevrolet Avalanche - Fxt
Chrysler 300C SRT8 - PMP600
Corvette C6 ZR1 - Coqette
Dacia Logan - Emperor2
Dodge Challenger R/T 1970 - Dukes
Dodge Charger - Police
Dodge Charger (Zivil) - Slamvan
Dodge Viper SRT-10 2003 - Banshee
Ferrari California - Feltzer
Ferrari F430 - Turismo
Ford Crown Victoria - Burrito2
Ford Falcon XR-8 - Lokus
Ford Mustang Fastback 302did Cruise O Matic  - Sultan RS
Ford Focus 2010 - Emperor
Hummer H1 - DF8
Hummer H2 - Patriot
Jaguar XFR - Marbelle
Jaguar XJ6 1972 - Hakumai
Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT - Serrano 2
Koenigsegg Agera - Vigero2
Lamborghini Gallardo - Futo
Lamborghini Murciélago LP650-4 Roadster 2010 - Super Drop Diamond
Lamborghini Murciélago - E109
Lamborghini Reventón - Infernus
Land Rover Range Rover Supercharged - Huntley
Lexus GS450 - Stretch E
Lexus LS600hL - Intruder
Lotus Evora - Fortune
Maserati Gran Turismo - Ruiner
Maserati Quattroporte - Premier
Mercedes C280 T -Ingot
Mercedes C63 AMG - Primo
Mercedes CL 65 AMG 2010 - Buccaneer
Mercedes CLS 55 AMG - Esperanto
Mercedes CLS 350 - Buffalo
Mercedes E63 AMG 2011 - Schafter
Mercedes GL 450 - Dilettante
Mercedes Mclaren SLR - Manana
Mercedes ML 63 AMG - Habanero
Mercedes GL 55 AMG - Speedo
Mercedes S63 AMG 2010 - Super Diamond
Mercedes SL 65 AMG 2010 (Black Series) -Faction
Mercedes SLS AMG 2010 - Tampa
Mercedes Travego - Bus
Mini John Cooper Works - Bobcat
Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X - Sultan
Pontiac G8 GXP - Burrito
Porsche 911 GT2 - Comet
Porsche Cayenne Turbo S 2010 - Solair
Porsche Carrera GT - Rancher
Porsche Panamera Turbo - Landstalker
Porsche Targa 4S - F620
Rolls Royce Phantom Saphire - Stretch
Saab 9-3 Turbo X 2008 - Moonbeam
Shelby GT500 Super Snake 2010 - Vigero
Subari Impreza STI - Stratum
Subaru Legacy - Pony
Volvo S60 - Roman's Taxi
VW Golf R32 2010 - Blista
VW Passat B5 - Vincent
VW Touareg R50 - Minivan

*GTA IV:*

*Patch 1.0.7.0:*

_Achtung enthält (noch) keinen Traffic Fix/Taxi Bug Fix!_

V1.0: GTA IV - Real Car Mod Pack V1.0 (364,21 MB) - uploaded.to
V1.01: GTA IV - Real Car Mod Pack V1.01 (364,21 MB) - uploaded.to

V1.1:
_inkl. verbessertem Traffic fix_
Mit iCEnhancer: GTA IV - Real Car Mod Pack V1.1cgi (413,02 MB) - uploaded.to (Ist immer noch an manchen Stellen überbelichtet! Nur Filelist.pak, kein xliveless wurde verwendet!)
Mit ENB (meine Settings): GTA IV - Real Car Mod Pack V1.1cg (396,19 MB) - uploaded.to 
Ohne ENB/iCEnhancer: GTA IV - Real Car Mod Pack V1.1c (364,53 MB) - uploaded.to 


*Patch 1.0.4.0:*
*Achtung! Xliveless wurde hier verwendet!*

V1.1:
_inkl. verbessertem Traffic fix!_
Mit iCEnhancer: GTA IV - Real Car Mod Pack V1.1oci (412,64 MB) - uploaded.to
Ohne iCEnhancer: GTA IV - Real Car Mod Pack V1.1oc (364,19 MB) - uploaded.to


*EFLC:*
_(Enthält Trainer & First Person Mod (abschaltbar))_

V1.0: GTA IV EFLC Real Car Mod Pack V1.0 (417,02 MB) - uploaded.to
 V1.1: GTA IV EFLC Real Car Mod Pack V1.1 (422,38 MB) - uploaded.to 
V1.2: GTA IV EFLC Real Car Mod Pack V1.2 (422,87 MB) - uploaded.to 

V2.0: 
MIT ENB: GTA IV - EFLC Real Car Mod Pack V2.0cg (459,04 MB) - uploaded.to 
OHNE ENB: GTA IV - EFLC Real Car Mod Pack V2.0c (427,14 MB) - uploaded.to 

_Enthält auch LKWs und einen Traffic Fix_
V2.2: 
MIT ENB: GTA IV - EFLC Real Car Mod Pack V2.2cg (464,15 MB) - uploaded.to (enb einstellungen wurden nochmal überarbeitet)
OHNE ENB: GTA IV - EFLC Real Car Mod Pack V2.2c (432,48 MB) - uploaded.to 
V2.3:
MIT ENB: GTA IV - EFLC Real Car Mod Pack V2.3cg (477,80 MB) - uploaded.to 
OHNE ENB: GTA IV - EFLC Real Car Mod Pack V2.3c (446,14 MB) - uploaded.to 
V2.4:
Mit iCEnhancer: GTA IV - EFLC Real Car Mod Pack V2.4cgi (494,62 MB) - uploaded.to (1.1.2.0 ONLY, Ist immer noch an manchen Stellen überbelichtet! Nur Filelist.pak, kein xliveless wurde verwendet!)
Mit ENB (eigene Settings): GTA IV - EFLC Real Car Mod Pack V2.4cg (477,80 MB) - uploaded.to (1.1.2.0 ONLY)    
Ohne ENB/iCEnhancer: GTA IV - EFLC Real Car Mod Pack V2.4c (446,14 MB) - uploaded.to (1.1.2.0 ONLY)





*- NY Real Car Pack:*

Wem das obere Car Pack nicht gefällt, sollte dieses Car Pack auswählen.
Hier wurden auch alle Autos ersetzt, jedoch nur mit "normalen" Alltagsfahrzeugen.
Die Fahrzeugliste basiert auf den Verkaufszahlen der Autos in den USA und soll den Realismus fördern.
Trotz allem sind auch ein paar Sportwagen und Luxuswagen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein kleines Video dazu:






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t-gL8lJ1Rn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_lqGCU6Zn8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*Komplette Fahrzeugliste:*

Acura Integra Type-R - Manana  
Aston Martin V12 Vantage - Super GT
Audi R8 Spyder - Bullet GT
Audi S4 2010 - Schafter3
BMW 330i - Schafter2
BMW 525i 2010 - Intruder 
BMW X5 2009 - Serrano
Buick Roadmaster - Willard
Cadillac Escalade - Cavalcade 
Cadillac CTS - Presidente 
Cadillac Fleetwood - Primo 
Chevrolet Aveo - Merit  
Chevrolet Caprice - Esperanto 
Chevrolet Chevelle SS - Uranus  
Chevrolet Cobalt SS - Pinnacle 
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 - Coqette 
Chevrolet Cruze - Lokus 
Chevrolet Evanda - Perennial 
Chevrolet Avalanche - Fxt 
Chrysler 300c SRT8 - PMP600  
Dodge Challenger '70 - Dukes 
Dodge Charger '69 - Sabre GT  
Dodge Charger '07 - Marbella
Dodge Charger (Rusty) - Vigero 2 
Dodge Viper - Banshee 
Dodge Ram - Contender/e109  
Ferrari F430 Scuderia - Turismo 
Ford Crown Victora - Admiral  
Ford Edge 2007 - Habanero  
Ford Escort - Fortune  
Ford E-150 - speedo 
Ford Falcon XR-8 - Premier 
Ford F-150 - Rancher 
Ford Focus ST - Blista  
Ford Mustang BOSS 429 - Stallion
Honda Civic - Faction 
Honda CRX - Ruiner 
Honda Accord - Vincent 
Hummer H2 - Patriot 
Infiniti G35 - Peyote 
Jaguar XF-R - Washington  
Jeep Grand Cherokee - Minivan 
Jeep Grand Cherokee '84 - Rebla 
Lamborghini Gallardo - Infernus
Lamborghini Reventón - Super Drop Diamond
Lexus IS300 - Feroci 
Lexus LS 600h - Oracle
Lexus Rx 300 - Emperor2 
Lincoln Continental - Virgo 
Mazda 3 - DF8 
Maserati Gran Turismo - F620
Mercedes C 280 T - Ingot 
Mercedes E63 AMG - Buffalo
Mercedes ML63 AMG - Serrano2
Mercedes S600 W221 - Cognoscenti 
Mercedes S600 W220 - Schafter 
Mercedes SL 65 AMG - Feltzer 
Mitsubishi Galant - Emperor
Nissan 370Z - Sabre
Plymouth 'Cuda 1971 - Voodoo
Porsche 997 Turbo - Comet
Pontiac Firebird '77 - Vigero
Range Rover Sport - Huntley
Renault Clio - Solair
Rolls Royce Phantom - Super Diamond
Subaru WRX STI - Sultan RS
Toyota AE86 - Futo
Toyota Camry - Chavos 
Toyota Supra - Sultan
Toyota Landcruiser 200 - Landstalker
Volvo S60R - Stratum
VW Bora - Hakumai



*GTA IV:*

*Patch 1.0.7.0*:

*(Achtung falscher Pfad wurde angegeben, lässt sich manuell ändern!)*
V1.0:
_Mit First Person Mod, Trainer & Traffic Fix _
Mit iCEnhancer: GTA IV - NY Real Car Pack V1.0cg (338,32 MB) - uploaded.to (Ist immer noch an manchen Stellen überbelichtet!)
Ohne iCEnhancer: GTA IV - NY Real Car Pack V1.0c (289,84 MB) - uploaded.to 


*Patch 1.0.4.0:*
*Achtung! Xliveless wurde hier verwendet!*

V1.0:
_inkl. verbessertem Traffic fix!_
Mit iCEnhancer: GTA IV - NY Real Car Pack V1.0oci (338,18 MB) - uploaded.to
Ohne iCEnhancer: GTA IV - NY Real Car Pack V1.0oc (289,74 MB) - uploaded.to 


*EFLC:*
V1.0
_Mit First Person Mod, Trainer & Traffic Fix _
Mit iCEnhancer: GTA IV - EFLC NY Real Car Pack V1.0cg (407,42 MB) - uploaded.to (1.1.2.0 ONLY, Ist immer noch an manchen Stellen überbelichtet!)
Ohne iCEnhancer: GTA IV - EFLC NY Real Car Pack V1.0c (358,94 MB) - uploaded.to (1.1.2.0 ONLY!)





*- San Andreas Real Car Pack*

Noch in diesem Monat erscheint die komplette San Andreas Map für GTA IV. _(Weitere Infos www.gtaivsa.com)_
Ich werde deshalb noch ein drittes Car Pack zusammenstellen, welches an San Andreas angepasst wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleines Video von der momentanen GTA IV San Andreas BETA:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QLZenE49Hkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



komplette Fahrzeugliste:

_In Planung_






*FAQ:*

*Was wird benötigt?*

Damit das Car Pack inklusive Traffic Fix/Taxi Bug Fix einwandfrei  funktioniert, wird GTA IV (Version 1.0.7.0) bzw. GTA IV - Episodes From  Liberty City benötigt (Version 1.1.2.0) . Außerdem ist es ratsam  Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package *(X86)!* & Microsoft .NET Framework 4 zu installieren.



*Wie wird das Car Pack installiert?*

Es ist ein eigenständiger Installer vorhanden, der alle Dateien an die  richtige Stelle kopiert, vorrausgesetzt es wurde der richtige  Installationspfad angegeben.



*Was ist ENB?*

ENB series ist eine Grafikmodifikation, welche bessere Belichtung und Reflektionen bringt. (weitere Informationen auf www.enbdev.com) 
_(Nur mit guter Hardware empfohlen!)_



*GTA startet nicht, was kann ich tun?*

1. Das Spiel muss als Admin gestartet werden.
2. Sind andere Mods installiert?
3. Falls ENB installiert wurde, In das Verzeichnis (C:\Users\YOUR USER  NAME\AppData\Local\Rockstar Games\GTA IV) gehen und dort den "Settings"  Ordner löschen.
4. Startet GTA IV/EFLC überhaupt in der ungemoddeten Version?



*GTA startet, aber stürzt nach einigen Minuten ab! (Fehler: SMPA60 etc.)*

Versuche ein neues Spiel (Spielstand) zu starten.

oder

Parkende Autos vor dem Speicherhaus zerstören, abspeichern und dann GTA neustarten.

oder

GTA neuinstallieren, ohne Mods starten -> parkende Autos vor dem  Speicherhaus zerstören, abspeichern -> Car Pack installieren ->  Spaß haben 




*GTA startet, aber kurz vor/mitten/nach dem Intro stürzt das Spiel ab, wenn ENB/iCEnhancer benutzt wird*

Bitte Programme, welche auf die d3d9.dll zugreifen, wie z.B. MSI Afterburner etc. insbesondere Overlay Programme schließen.



*Kann ich damit online spielen?*

Ja, aber davor müssen die traffic scripts rausgetan werden, da ansonsten das Spiel abstürzt.
Einfach in das EFLC/GTA IV Verzeichnis gehen und den "Scripts" Ordner löschen!



*Texturen verschwinden, ich sehe nur noch Autos.*

Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben, besonders die Sichtweite und Detailweite.
Falls dies nicht hilft, in das EFLC/GTA IV Verzeichnis gehen und dort den Scripts Ordner löschen. Und das Spiel starten.
Wenn das hilft, ist der PC/Grafikkarte mit dem Traffic Fix/Taxi Bug Fix überfordert.
Benötigt wird eine gute Grafikkarte mit mind. 1GB VRAM, je mehr desto besser.
Weniger VRAM bedeutet, dass Texturfehler auftreten können!



*Ich sehe nur Taxis!*

Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package *(x86)!* & Microsoft .NET Framework 4 wird benötigt, damit der Traffic Fix einwandfrei läuft!
Bitte benutzt die ScriptHook Datei, welche im Car Pack beiliegt, da ansonsten der Traffic Fix nicht funktioniert!
Außerdem braucht der Traffic Fix *mind.* 2 min. um richtig zu starten.



*Ich sehe manchmal einen roten Himmel!*

Wenn du GTA IV bzw. EFLC mit dem aktuellsten Patch spielst, ist  ENB/iCEnhancer Schuld. Mit den neuesten Versionen ist ENB/iCEnhancer  nicht 100% kompatibel. Der rote Himmel ist ein bekannter Bug und kann  nicht verhindert werden, außer ihr weicht auf GTA IV 1.0.4.0 aus. (Bei  EFLC lässt sich leider nichts machen)



*Wie benutze ich den Trainer?*

Der Trainer wird über das Nummernpad bedient und wird über F3/F4 aktiviert bzw geschlossen.
Mit der "5" auf dem Nummernpad bestätigt man alle Eingaben. 4;8;6;2 sind die Richtungstasten.
Es wurde hier der Simple Native Trainer verwendet



*Wie benutze ich den First Person Mod?*

Im Auto einfach so lange die Sicht wechseln bis man die Cockpit Sicht hat.
Zu Fuß muss man einfach "V" zweimal drücken (klappt nicht immer auf dem  ersten Anhieb). Zum Deaktivieren einfach nochmal zweimal "V" drücken.



*Mein Spielstand ist weg?!*

Wenn Patch 1.0.4.0 & Xliveless verwendet wird, muss der alte Spielstand in ein anderes Verzeichnis kopiert werden!

Hier findest du dein aktuelles Savegame: C:\Benutzer\XXX\AppData\Local\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\savegames
_(Eventuell ist das Verzeichnis/Ordner versteckt -> unter Ordneroptionen alle Ordner sichtbar machen!)_

Hier gehört es hin: C:\Benutzer\XXX\Eigene Dokumente\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\savegames\


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2011)

Sieht toll aus, aber wieso hast Du keinen Link zu Deiner Website oder ner Website, wo man den Mod finden kann? ^^


----------



## Reytiros (25. Mai 2011)

bitte löschen


----------



## Reytiros (25. Mai 2011)

bitte löschen


----------



## Reytiros (10. September 2011)

so habe mal den alten thread hier wieder rausgekramt und geupdated


----------



## tommygun (7. November 2011)

Hallo!

Bei mir kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung mit: "?GetNativeAddressFromAlternateHash@Game@@SAPAXI@Z" wurde in der DLL "ScriptHook.dll" nicht gefunden.

NetFramework ist auf dem neuesten Stand und das Microsoft Update was man installieren sollte ist auch drauf.

Kommt bei NY und Real Carpack.

Hab xlive drauf.

edit: hat sich erledigt, lag am Trainer, Dateien gelöscht und Meldung kommt nicht mehr.


----------

